# Increasing a Scone Recipe & Equipment Questions



## nyscones (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi:

I own a small NYS approved home processing bakery in Albany, NY. I have already outgrown my 2 Kitchen Aids and am looking for advice on the best machine to process the dough. My budget is $2-3,000 ideally. Any recommendations? And I am interested in knowing if you have had experience laminating dough for scones - using equipment of some kind similar to a puff pastry machine and are there table top versions?Also - I want to go from about 6-8 lbs (24 ct) of dough and mix-ins to 15-20 lbs. My current no-fail recipe makes 24 scones - but this has already been adapted from an 8 scone recipe. I need to be able to make at least 96 an hour to keep up with demand. Are their guidelines? I am using 2 T baking powder, 1 1/2 t salt to 4 cups of flour if this helps. My recipe is proprietary so hard to disclose more here.  

Thank you so much!

Carey


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

I would suggest converting your scone recipe to weights. From that point, you can use baker's percent, where the flour is always 100%, to convert the recipe up or down. Do some research on baker's percent. It's a much more accurate method for producing consistent baked goods.


----------



## nyscones (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Next step--for equipment would be a 30 qt mixer.  Don't get a 20 qt, get a 30 qt or larger, you'll soon outgrow the 20 qt, and wish you had a 30 qt .  New ones are way out of your budget, but used ones from a reputable bakery eqpt. dealer are your best bet, and fairly easy to come by.  If "they" can't warranty for at least 3 mths, walk away.  DO NOT buy via internet, or you'll get no service and no warranty.  Restaurant dealers will have used 30 qt mixers too.

A dough sheeter is the type of machine you want, and yes, there are table top versions available.  Again, a new table top sheeter will be around 6 large ones, so used from a reputable bakery eqpt. dealer is the way to go.  DO NOT go to restaurant supply store for this item, or they will try and sell you a pizza dough roller--pretty much useless for laminated doughs.

Baker's % is great for bread.  For most baking, just use weigh your ingredients.  A decent commercial electronic scale should be around 100 bucks, and this will ensure you accuracy and consistency every time (provided you use it...)  Weigh everything, liquids, oils, eggs, you'll be waaaay more faster and organized.  Batch costing is easier (Since you buy everything by weight anyway...) and increasing or decreasing recipie yields is faster and easier too.  The metric system and electronic scales go together like basil and tomatoes, like chocolate and milk, like ham and swiss, like, well you get the picture.

Good luck!


----------

